# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Apocalyptica в Киеве

## yozik88

2.10.2011 в Киеве Apocalyptica.Кто едет? И как?

----------


## Aniana

Я еду на поезде.

----------

